

Stanford Deep Learning Tutorial - denismars
http://deeplearning.stanford.edu/tutorial/

======
jcr
There was a discussion last month on the Stanford Unsupervised Feature
Learning and Deep Learning tutorial:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8728112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8728112)

